# Recruitment proces moving quickly



## Leeworthy (28 May 2015)

So far the process has been moving very quickly. Applied last Thursday, Talked to a recruiter Friday morning, and had my testing already this week. Now to await Med and Interview dates.


----------



## messupdude (28 May 2015)

What did you apply for? Mine is moving at a pretty good pace as well. I applied in March and got tested on May 5 and have my medical and interview coming up.


----------



## Colta (28 May 2015)

Same here. Applied the end of Feb and have my medical/interview next week. I'm going for Vehicle Tech.


----------



## Pushpin (29 May 2015)

I find that is happening to me as well.  I applied April 10th and I wrote the CFAT last week and now I wait for my medical and interview.  The Captain figured I could hear back anywhere from 10 days to 2 months which is fine with me.  I figured it would take a year at least to get processed should I qualify.


----------



## Leeworthy (29 May 2015)

I applied for mse op


----------



## Leeworthy (2 Jun 2015)

Just received an email stating my application has been approved for further processing. Medical and interview are next.


----------



## Colta (2 Jun 2015)

FarmerD said:
			
		

> Just received an email stating my application has been approved for further processing. Medical and interview are next.



That's awesome! Hope you get booked in soon! I go tomorrow! I'm so nervous/excited!


----------



## Leeworthy (2 Jun 2015)

Good luck bud. Just be yourself.


----------



## Colta (2 Jun 2015)

Thanks! That's the plan. I'm really only nervous about the re-enrollment waiver and how that will get started. I feel really good about my knowledge of my trade and my confidence with my interview skills. But we shall see I guess. It'll be nice to know some more concrete info about what's going on after tomorrow.


----------



## Leeworthy (2 Jun 2015)

Re-enrolment? So I am assuming you were in the cf previously pm me if you want


----------



## Colta (2 Jun 2015)

Sent you a pm.


----------



## BlueAngels14 (6 Jun 2015)

My application went surprisingly fast as well ! I submitted an online application on May 31st and passed my CFAT on June 4th. Now waiting for the next step.


----------



## Leeworthy (7 Jun 2015)

That's great to hear. Good luck with everything


----------



## BlueAngels14 (7 Jun 2015)

FarmerD said:
			
		

> That's great to hear. Good luck with everything



Thank you FarmerD ! I hope everything goes smoothly as well. The only thing I'm worried about is my eyesight during the medical. I've read the forums in regards to that on here and I believe I should fall into the V4 category, in which case I should still make it.


----------



## MJLANT (10 Jun 2015)

Received mine yesterday and it's pretty exciting!  I applied for MARS officer.  Good luck 



			
				FarmerD said:
			
		

> Just received an email stating my application has been approved for further processing. Medical and interview are next.


----------



## Leeworthy (10 Jun 2015)

Mars. Should be an interesting trade. My interview and medical are done. Just awaiting my plar to be complete and see what they offer me.


----------



## MJLANT (10 Jun 2015)

Yes, I think MARS will be awesome!! I'm nervous about everything that's coming though but it went well so far.  Only a few days before I get my interview date so in the mean time I study and try to learn as much as I can about the Navy, etc.  What is plar?


----------



## Leeworthy (11 Jun 2015)

PLAR is a prior learning assessment. I have both previous CF Time, almost 10 Years as a clerk and I have my tickets for the new trade that I am applying for. 

They basically look over your qualifications and then make a decision on your offer based on several factors. For example I am hopeing for a recruit school by pass since its been less than 5 Years since I released. As well I am hopeing for my cpls back with a higher incentive pay code then just basic and maybe a ql3 bypass or portion written off. 

But its all in the hands of Borden now.


----------



## Pushpin (11 Jun 2015)

I go for my interview and medical today, with only 24 hours notice, I feel a tad overwhelmed.  I hope things go smoothly today.


----------



## Colta (11 Jun 2015)

Pushpin said:
			
		

> I go for my interview and medical today, with only 24 hours notice, I feel a tad overwhelmed.  I hope things go smoothly today.



Good luck!

I'm one week post interview/medical... and already I'm getting anxious! I hope things go fast and I get merit listed soon, make it in time for the July 27th bmq!


----------



## MJLANT (11 Jun 2015)

Thanks much for explaining!!  As you can see I'm a newbie in all the CF acronyms and terms.  Thank goodness I have a couple of friends who helps me hehe.

I should be contacted by Tuesday/Wednesday of next week for the interview of next week.

Is there a place on the forum where I can have info regarding the medical?

Best of luck to you!!!  

MJ



			
				FarmerD said:
			
		

> PLAR is a prior learning assessment. I have both previous CF Time, almost 10 Years as a clerk and I have my tickets for the new trade that I am applying for.
> 
> They basically look over your qualifications and then make a decision on your offer based on several factors. For example I am hopeing for a recruit school by pass since its been less than 5 Years since I released. As well I am hopeing for my cpls back with a higher incentive pay code then just basic and maybe a ql3 bypass or portion written off.
> 
> But its all in the hands of Borden now.


----------



## MJLANT (11 Jun 2015)

Best of luck!!!



			
				Pushpin said:
			
		

> I go for my interview and medical today, with only 24 hours notice, I feel a tad overwhelmed.  I hope things go smoothly today.


----------



## Pushpin (12 Jun 2015)

Well, with the exception of getting some bloodwork done, I'm basically finished the process on my end.  And this happened all within 2 weeks, much faster than anticipated.  Now after I submit the paperwork and they do my background check, I'm set.  The Captain at my RC told me that I am a very strong candidate and was very much pushing me to continue my fitness efforts so that I would be ready for BMQ, so it all sounds good.  Now to wait... and run as much as possible.


----------



## Colta (12 Jun 2015)

Congrats pushpin, what trade(s) are you applying for? I was told the same thing by the capt interviewing me... Keep up the fitness routine... So here's hoping we both get the call soon!


----------



## Pushpin (12 Jun 2015)

You're almost done Colta!

I applied Traffic Tech (but I'm pretty sure my vision is a V4 which will knock that trade off my list), WFE Tech (9 years signing commitment, wow!), and RMS Clerk.  I must admit to being very undecided between WFE Tech and RMS Clerk, in some respect I'd love to start a new trade and work more outdoors but I have quite a bit of experience and a college diploma for office admin.  I guess first I have to wait for my bloodwork to come in though.

Good luck!!


----------



## messupdude (18 Jun 2015)

Got my interview on 25JUN15 and my medical/physical on 07JUL15! My application is moving so fast that it's getting pretty scary.


----------



## PirateHunter (18 Jun 2015)

I did my medical yesterday and have my interview on July 2nd. They wanted me to come in on June 30th but I will be out of the country then. Pretty stoked that the process is moving so quickly. I'm going for Boatswain.


----------



## Leeworthy (19 Jun 2015)

Boatswain, honestly I have never known anyone who was a boatswain. Met a few when I was on the HMCS Halifax in Haiti, but didn't get to really chat with them between all the vomiting and more vomiting.. lol


----------



## MJLANT (25 Jun 2015)

I just got out of my recruiting center where I did the MOST and I passed it  ;D

Now I need to wait for the interview, medical and background checks.


----------



## Colta (25 Jun 2015)

Found out that my background check was completed yesterday. I'm on the almost final step now... just waiting for the enhanced reliability to be signed off/approved and then I'll be merit listed. Not sure how long it takes for the reliability status to be approved, but I'm hoping it doesn't take too long. 
I'm still gunning for an August/Sept BMQ. It's so nuts to be at this final step, it's been 4 months today since I applied. Hopefully I won't be waiting too much longer. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## MJLANT (25 Jun 2015)

I applied at almost the same time.  Hopefully, I'll be able to make it for fall BMOQ.  My recruiter will send or sent my file to Borden then I'll be contacted for further processing.

I am pretty excited that things are moving for many of us.

All the best Colta!!


----------



## Leeworthy (25 Jun 2015)

Good to hear ladies and gents. Still nothing on my end here. Emailed the RC on Tuesday and was told no news on anything for my file. Although I really don't have a career counsellor assigned to me that I know of so just hoping I am asking the right people lol. 

Been just over 2 weeks since my Medical was sent to Ottawa for approval, and my credit and screening forms were sent to Garda and DPM Secur 2. I held a level 2 and was in process for level 3 when I released, so maybe they can just re-instate my level 2, and that would save them some time. I spoke to a few of my references and none had been called or attempted to be contacted yet. Maybe Garda is backlogged right now. Either way, its the summer, I have a few days holidays to use up and should use before anything happens.  

I assume my PLAR will take some time to complete anyways. RSBP should be a quick one to approve although I haven't heard anything on that one yet, and then the other on my QL3 portion will take a bit more I assume to review and come to a final decision. 

May be time to e-mail some contacts and see if they can get the ball rolling on their end a bit. I don't want to hurry the process but just seems that it has come to a standstill and I have no patience when it comes to my career lol.


----------



## Colta (25 Jun 2015)

It took them about a week to initiate my Garda and then from there it two weeks for it to be completed... so hopefully you'll hear something about that soon FarmerD. I was told my medical just came back on the 23rd as well, so it seems to take a little bit of time. 
Hopefully things will pick up for you though. I'm not sure what the wait is like for the PLAR, but hopefully it won't be too long.


----------



## messupdude (28 Jun 2015)

Had my interview a few days ago and I must say it has to be the easiest interview ever. My recruiter just straight up said he wanted my credentials and just to answer a few questions for the form. I was in and out in less than 20 min.


----------



## Fiji_Boy_ (29 Jun 2015)

messupdude said:
			
		

> Had my interview a few days ago and I must say it has to be the easiest interview ever. My recruiter just straight up said he wanted my credentials and just to answer a few questions for the form. I was in and out in less than 20 min.



Yes, me too    The selection officer was kind and just asked straight questions fast in 20 minutes. I was so nervous before the interview and after was like.. :


----------



## Fiji_Boy_ (29 Jun 2015)

Yeah, and my recruiting process has been really fast than I thought. 
I initially submitted my online application on April 16th, and the first contact was like April 29th.
I have done my interview on June 19th, and just waiting for the reliability screening to be done.
I hope to get an offer in July!  :nod:


----------



## Colta (29 Jun 2015)

I'm once again being held up... now it's on the reliability screening. Hopefully with the info I provided today to the MCC doing the screening I'll be merit listed next week. After that I'm hoping for an offer shortly after.


----------



## sheilainthevalley (30 Jun 2015)

I'm jealous. I was scheduled pretty quickly to write the CFAT (especially considering I had to change recruitment branches after I applied) but we didn't find out our results immediately and received a standard letter saying "Thanks for writing!" and verbal notice that it could take up to three weeks to find out the results.  ???
Hopefully the rest of the process moves quickly.


----------



## MJLANT (30 Jun 2015)

You will not receive the results of your CFAT, your recruiter/recruiting center will tell you if the results of your test match the requirements for the trades your applied for.

I am very anxious about the next steps myself, I wrote the MOST last week and passed it so now I am waiting for further processing...  I have no idea if it's going to take a week/month/year...

Best of luck!!!

MJ


----------



## Leeworthy (30 Jun 2015)

I called the rc this morning. Finally some movement. My medical came back fine, and my screening had been initiated as of the 25th. Takes up to 10 days he said. So hopefully next week I will know if that's been completed successfully


----------



## va7ddp (1 Jul 2015)

I received the "Futher Processing" email in approximately 10hrs after my application online. I emailed CFRC last night, hopefully I get a response in the next few days.


----------



## Colta (1 Jul 2015)

FarmerD said:
			
		

> I called the rc this morning. Finally some movement. My medical came back fine, and my screening had been initiated as of the 25th. Takes up to 10 days he said. So hopefully next week I will know if that's been completed successfully



Congrats, is it your background check that they're working on or your reliability screening? Either way, I hope you have better luck with them than me.


----------



## Leeworthy (2 Jul 2015)

Hey Colta.

Im waiting on my background and screening stuff. I just checked my credit report and DND checked my credit on the 29th. So things are rolling. The sec screening shouldn't take much. Like I said, I held a level 2 for almost 10 years previously so they may be able to re-instate. They haven't called any of my ref yet so I will text them and find out if anyone called. Things are moving forward finally. YAY


----------



## Colta (2 Jul 2015)

Well I hope yours goes smoothly... Garda was a pain for me and ended up leaving a ton of stuff for the mcc doing my reliability screening to do. So hopefully he'll be able to make the calls he needs to and get the info he needs to to finish the reliability screening sometime next week.
It took about 2.5 weeks for my medical to come back from Ottawa too, just FYI. But yeah, I'm hoping for a smooth (smoother) process for both of us.


----------



## sheilainthevalley (3 Jul 2015)

I just got my CFAT results (not the actual results, just to clarify, but that I passed my minimums) and changed my trades around. They said it could be up to three weeks to hear back about the CFAT, so I was a little upset, but it was only 2 business days in the end.

The recruiter seemed optimistic about AEC and said I should hear back very soon RE: interview/medical (hopefully both done same day) and there's a selection board coming up. I'm feeling a little more encouraged about the whole process!


----------



## BlueAngels14 (3 Jul 2015)

Nice sheilainthevalley, good to hear that your application process is going smoother now despite the CFAT system problem. I was told there were no more jobs/spots for Intelligence, they let you submit your application for that trade ?


----------



## sheilainthevalley (3 Jul 2015)

BlueAngels14 said:
			
		

> I was told there were no more jobs/spots for Intelligence, they let you submit your application for that trade ?



They did. But I won't lie that the recruiter strongly encouraged me to remove it. I didn't want to just out of principle, it would be my dream occupation, so I asked that he keep it on file. He said they would likely send me a message saying it was closed but he wasn't sure. They let me move forward in the process with that as my number one anyway, even if it is futile...


----------



## emm (3 Jul 2015)

Sheilainthevalley 

I had the same situation, I was told that it is very rare to get an intelligence offer but I kept it on anyway. Now I am headed to basic in October as an Intelligence Officer... so it does happen!


----------



## BlueAngels14 (3 Jul 2015)

sheilainthevalley oh I see, I admire your determination there. I think you also have to go through an Aircrew Selection Test after your interview and medical for your pilot trade so that might take up some time too. Did they say when there would be jobs for Intelligence Officer again ? Because the fiscal year is April 1st every year, if there are openings then and it's your dream job why not wait ? What if you get merit listed and was offered Aerospace or Pilot rather than Intelligence ?

Congrats on getting the call for the trade you wanted emm !


----------



## sheilainthevalley (3 Jul 2015)

Congrats Emm! I am definitely jealous. 

Blueangels14  - no, he didn't say when or if any spots would be open. He just recommended I pick something else, although he kept reiterating that my score was very competitive and even said he had no doubt that I'd make selection in the first round of AEC. I'll have to do Air Crew Selection for both AEC and PLT according to what he told me. 
I'm willing to serve my country in any of the trades I've chosen so it's not worth it to me to sit on the list and wait, I'd rather jump in and get started now. And I purposely picked 3 trades I think I would enjoy doing for that reason - I'll take a call for any of them!


----------



## BlueAngels14 (3 Jul 2015)

Oh nice that's good sheilainthevalley ! As a Captain who interviewed me before told me, only apply for trades that you are passionate for because you have no control over which trade the CF will offer you once you're merit listed. Good luck with your Air Crew Selection Test and application !

P.S. You must have V1 vision since you're applying for AEC and Pilot, I'm jealous !


----------



## sheilainthevalley (3 Jul 2015)

I'm actually not 100% sure yet! I do wear a prescription for a light astigmatism (-0.5 in each eye) but everyone who tries my glasses on thinks they're fake. I think I'll pass the vision - recruiter said I won't know until I try! I guess if I end up with V2 or worse I'll have to choose new trades.... again.... lol
I guess I should be thankful I'm comfortable in my current job because it's looking like this might take awhile!


----------



## BlueAngels14 (3 Jul 2015)

Hopefully that minor astigmatism isn't a problem, comparing to my V4 eyes that's nothing. you should pass the vision test. Best of luck !


----------



## va7ddp (7 Jul 2015)

This morning I first get an email from CFRC Vancouver stating that there may be a delay of 6 months processing my application....

45 Minutes later I get a email with my CFAT Date.....


----------



## messupdude (7 Jul 2015)

So... I ended up being late for my medical because no one opened the door for 10 min lol.


----------



## LittleMama (7 Jul 2015)

Hey everyone, I had my CFAT yesterday and left feeling like I did horrible, they didn't tell any of us our results, they just said to wait for an email stating you were successful or not, within the next couple weeks.

I received an email today saying that I have successfully completed the first step in the Canadian forces application process the Canadian forces aptitude test, these results and your occupational choices will now be evaluated in competition with other successful candidates. We will contact you within the next 30 days to inform you of our decision.

Is this the email I was expecting, I think I'm still in shock because I honestly didn't feel good about my cfat afterwards. Does this mean I passed? Sorry if it's a dumb question......


----------



## Colta (7 Jul 2015)

It means that you did the test and that your results will now be checked if they are compatible and competitive with your trade choices. You should get an email within the next 30 days telling you whether or not your scores were good enough for your trade and what to do from there. 

And everyone seems to think they did terrible. I thought I failed the whole thing and when I spoke to the recruiter about it, he ended up telling me I scored high enough for all the ncm and officer trades... so you never know. Just try not to freak out and wait as patiently (lol... yeah right huh?) as you can. Once you get the next email telling you how you did, you'll know more from there.


----------



## va7ddp (16 Jul 2015)

Did my CFAT yesterday; well it was rough. Don't know my result yet.

Application is on hold as the BC Ministry of Education has not released transcripts for 2015 Grads yet.


----------



## Leeworthy (20 Jul 2015)

Just called the rc to see if there was an update to my file. 

PLAR has been approved for basic bypass.

Background check is complete and positive. Now just waiting for my Reliability Screening to come back.

Now I await to be merit listed. Next MSE selection date is 10 Aug with 37 spots open right now. So a few more weeks and I should hopefully have an offer of employment!!

So glad this portion is done. Now atleast I know it's just a waiting game now. Sooo happy. 

Monday blues are gone for today!


----------



## jonathancharrier (24 Jul 2015)

.. I have completed all the steps in my process. Everything has just been approved , now im just waiting on my medical to be approved ( just did it on the 14th. I've emailed the captain at the recruiting centre (Barrie) but he's out of the office until the 9th. When you say the next selection date is the 10th, does that mean that's the next time they send out job offers ? I know may be a dumb question but the waiting and the not knowing is torture lol


----------



## Leeworthy (24 Jul 2015)

Depends on your trade. What trade have you applied for?

Also, your file only gets sent to selection if everything is done and has been approved by your RC. Selection is basically they take all the applicants who have applied and grade the files if you will. They take the X amount of best candidates from all the applicants for that specific trade and then assign them a number say 1-20 (20 being the number of spots open for that trade) and if you are in the 1-20 you get a job offer. If you are 21, and there are 20 spots you don't, unless someone turns down an offer that has been selected and then you may get an offer.


----------



## jonathancharrier (24 Jul 2015)

I applied for traffic tech


----------



## Leeworthy (24 Jul 2015)

Yeah, I honestly don't know when the selection board is sitting for that trade. If you want to know, you can contact your RC and ask them. If they know they will tell you.


----------



## Colta (24 Jul 2015)

From what I've heard (could be wrong) most ncm trades are being selected Aug 10th. And it's not the only selection for the rest of the year... or probably for the month. 
But yeah, all of your info has to be in and approved by the rc (background, medical, reliability status... all of that) and then from there you're merit listed. You can only be eligible for selections if you're merit listed. 

Right now, the employment verification's are done for my reliability screening and my file has been sent up the chain of command for final review before being recommended for merit listing and then sent up to be merit listed. I don't think anything has happened with any of that this week... so hopefully next week it'll be sent up for merit listing and I'll be good to go for the Aug 10th selections. I thought I'd already be merit listed by now, but no such luck... ah well, fingers crossed yet again I guess.


----------



## Leeworthy (24 Jul 2015)

Im still in the same boat as you Colta. We are at the same place in the process. I am just waiting for the Det Cmdr to approve my reliability screening and then up for merit listing and selections boards. I will call again next week and see if anything has happened. Time is starting to wind down for us!


----------



## Colta (24 Jul 2015)

Leeworthy said:
			
		

> Im still in the same boat as you Colta. We are at the same place in the process. I am just waiting for the Det Cmdr to approve my reliability screening and then up for merit listing and selections boards. I will call again next week and see if anything has happened. Time is starting to wind down for us!



I hope so! It's been a long 5 months, I'm really anxious to get going and get my career started. It sucks to be so close yet so very far away.


----------



## jonathancharrier (24 Jul 2015)

If it makes you feel any better, I applied in February of 2014.. I had some debts that had to get cleared up, and my background check took a little longer bc I lived in Australia for a couple years.. Now all I am waiting for is my medical to come back. Hopefully I'll be at least merit listed soon but its been a really long process so I am as anxious as ever to just get it over with.


----------



## Alex93 (30 Jul 2015)

Great posts Colta, I've re-enrolled.  Quitting was a big mistake and I regret doing that.  Anyway, they've applied for my waiver right away, I hope that is a good sign. I'm going Veh Tech.  I've done a lot since getting out the first time.  I was 17, so I've gone to college for mechanic and just graduated.  It's been 3 years, and I've done a lot of growing up.  Hope you let us know when you start basic.  Good luck 

I have to re-do my aptitude test since I applied for the army reserves when I was 16 and my family got posted half way through the process, there was no close army reserve unit where we went.


----------



## WesternFive (3 Aug 2015)

Do you guys know when WEng tech selection will be? Just turned down my second option, my file manager wouldnt tell me when selection is or how many spots were open. Would it be August 10 like you guys mentioned?


----------



## xshafted (10 Aug 2015)

Colta said:
			
		

> From what I've heard (could be wrong) most ncm trades are being selected Aug 10th. And it's not the only selection for the rest of the year... or probably for the month.
> But yeah, all of your info has to be in and approved by the rc (background, medical, reliability status... all of that) and then from there you're merit listed. You can only be eligible for selections if you're merit listed.
> 
> Right now, the employment verification's are done for my reliability screening and my file has been sent up the chain of command for final review before being recommended for merit listing and then sent up to be merit listed. I don't think anything has happened with any of that this week... so hopefully next week it'll be sent up for merit listing and I'll be good to go for the Aug 10th selections. I thought I'd already be merit listed by now, but no such luck... ah well, fingers crossed yet again I guess.



Hello Colta,

I've been reading the forums for information & I came across your posts. As I understand, you are re-enrolling back into the CF as a Vehicle Tech. I am also re-enrolling into the CF as a Vehicle Tech as primary trade, with Weapons Tech as a secondary trade.

I first joined the military as a Vehicle Tech (regular force) back in 2010, and then VR'd 2 months into basic training under section 4C. I VR'd because I was 17 & still wasn't sure what I really wanted to do with my life & joining the CF was a HUGE overwhelming step. Basic was an overall amazing experience & I made a big mistake leaving. When I left I literally joined auto mechanics school straight away, for over a year & got real hands on experience with everything. I loved it so much that I said to myself I should be doing this in the forces & make a much better career out of this. After 1 year of being in school I regretted leaving the CF. So I re-applied in 2012. A lot of trades were closed around that time so processing was extremely slow. So I only had first contact in 2013. I went through my medical, personality test & an interview. Everything started going smoothly until I found out in 2014 that I ended up waiting a whole 9 months for nothing because they changed the requirements for Weapons Tech (which I selected for my primary this time because in 2011 Vehicle Tech requirements changed). So when I went for my 2nd interview in 2014, I entered the elevator with the captain & he started telling me that they might have to check my school transcripts. Minimum requirements is Math 426 for Weapons Tech. When I found that out, it sucked real bad, so when I went home I literally called up my adult ed school to start a course for Math 426. I got really lucky for that because that course started a week after. 3 months later (December 2014),I passed Math 426 with 80's & 90's.

I updated my file after my schooling was done, and I was so happy because I could then select Vehicle Tech as my primary trade again, and put Weapons Tech as secondary. I recently had my 3rd medical & interview on July 14, 2015. That went really well & the officer told me that trades were open for both that I selected! He also said that I would have to go through the re-enrollment waiver process, which I will be following up on this week. Hopefully I hear good news as I've been hurrying up to wait. Lol

Feel free to PM me on any information or anything else, or reply here. Good day!


----------



## Alex93 (13 Aug 2015)

Colta, how long did it take from the time they sent your waiver out, till you got it back.

Thanks.


----------



## Colta (13 Aug 2015)

Alex93 said:
			
		

> Colta, how long did it take from the time they sent your waiver out, till you got it back.
> 
> Thanks.



Just over two weeks


----------



## PirateHunter (14 Aug 2015)

So I received my offer on Monday. I have my enrollment on August 28th in Toronto, then I'm off to CFLRS September 5th! So excited! All in all the process took me 4 months!


----------



## Leeworthy (14 Aug 2015)

Congrats Pirate Hunter


----------



## Thomdrils (2 Sep 2015)

Well, I've been contacted asking about my posting preferences. After promptly replying I soon received a reply 2 hours later informing me that I've been placed in my first pick. 

I've been told that their in the final stages of processing, with my interview/medical done along with my background check and my posting all but confirmed now i can't imagine the offer will be a long wait at this point.


----------

